# Best way to store fresh cilantro?



## kitchengoddess8 (Sep 16, 2012)

I just bought a bunch of fresh cilantro and thought it would be best to put the stems in a glass of water on the counter. Looks like some of them are starting to wilt. Should I be doing something differently?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I just bought a bunch of fresh cilantro and thought it would be best to put the stems in a glass of water on the counter. Looks like some of them are starting to wilt. Should I be doing something differently?



Trim the stems, they've had a chance to dry out, then put in the water.  You may want to wrap them in a damp paper towel, the stems, and place in the fridge.


----------



## AlisonC (Sep 16, 2012)

I always wash it, dry it well ( I like a salad spinner for this ) then wrap it in paper towels and put it in a plastic bag in the fridge. I usually get a good week out of it.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Sep 16, 2012)

After you wrap it what type of bag do you store it in?


----------



## AlisonC (Sep 16, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> After you wrap it what type of bag do you store it in?




Ziplock bag, or even the grocery produce bag that I brought it home in.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Sep 16, 2012)

AlisonC said:
			
		

> Ziplock bag, or even the grocery produce bag that I brought it home in.



Thanks! Is it better to seal the bag or leave it open?


----------



## AlisonC (Sep 17, 2012)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thanks! Is it better to seal the bag or leave it open?




I just leave them open, though I keep it in the crisper drawer, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## letscook (Sep 17, 2012)

I just saw this on The Chew the other day on storing and drying herbs

Videos - The Chew - ABC.com


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 17, 2012)

I bring them home, wash and trim the stems, then put them in a glass of water, covered with the produce bag I brought them home in. I keep that in the fridge, pulled loosely around the herb - I do this with cilantro and parsley. Trim the stems every day or two till the product is used up. Works great.


----------



## acerbicacid (Sep 17, 2012)

I do as a lot of people have said, I wash then dry, wrap in a paper towel, put into a plastic bag and keep in the fridge.    I've found this keeps it for a while.    I do wish someone would come up with a long lasting cilantro though.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for your help everyone! Do you periodically add more water to the paper towels you wrap the stems in?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, keep them damp.

A bunch of cilantro is too big for Shrek and I and he's not crazy about it anyway.  I chop off the stems, put the fronds in a paper bag, fold closed and let it sit on the counter until dried.  Store in a jar.


----------

